# Where can you appeal



## melly2times310 (Mar 3, 2018)

what site do u have to go to appeal your decision of being terminated?


----------



## DeathByFlex (Nov 29, 2017)

AFAIK there is no formal appeal process, you just email support and make your case. The guys at my WH used to be able to help out a bit but not anymore. Why were you deactivated?


----------



## dkcs (Aug 27, 2014)

melly2times310 said:


> what site do u have to go to appeal your decision of being terminated?


You have to use the link in the deactivation email sent to you.


----------



## Elizabethmartinez305 (Nov 24, 2017)

dkcs said:


> You have to use the link in the deactivation email sent to you.


whats up dude any idea why my system is getting a 410 or 401 beat by someone lol


----------

